
Travis CI: “Slow booting Linux builds” / Travis CI has been down/slow 24 hrs - Sujan
https://www.traviscistatus.com/incidents/my5wm56npf7q?u=4fvxnncqqrkl
======
rinchik
This is extremely annoying. Second day in a row!

Wondering if such service degradation is related to the recent layoffs.

